# I want to emigrate to the USA from UK



## Kazytc

Hi,
I live and work in the UK and I am a UK national, born and bred in the UK.
I have a daughter who lives at home and will be 20yrs of age in June, I am a single parent and we have a pet (cat).
I own property (on mortgage) in Lancashire UK.
I am looking to emigrate to the USA but my skills ar ein obscure areas of work like metaphysics, brain entrainment, medical berbalism, several forms of alternative medicine and remote viewing.
I have little money behind me and have been self employed for the past 4 years.
I have no idea what to do to emigrate to the USA or even if I would get in. 
I will be 53 yrs old in September this year.
Is there any hope of this happening for me and if so how? Any ideas?
What would the requirments be and the cost etc?
Thanks 
Kaz


----------



## Fatbrit

Kazytc said:


> Hi,
> I live and work in the UK and I am a UK national, born and bred in the UK.
> I have a daughter who lives at home and will be 20yrs of age in June, I am a single parent and we have a pet (cat).
> I own property (on mortgage) in Lancashire UK.
> I am looking to emigrate to the USA but my skills ar ein obscure areas of work like metaphysics, brain entrainment, medical berbalism, several forms of alternative medicine and remote viewing.
> I have little money behind me and have been self employed for the past 4 years.
> I have no idea what to do to emigrate to the USA or even if I would get in.
> I will be 53 yrs old in September this year.
> Is there any hope of this happening for me and if so how? Any ideas?
> What would the requirments be and the cost etc?
> Thanks
> Kaz


Nothing you've so far written would suggest to me that you have a realistic chance of being able to immigrate to the US. The openings I know of are here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/am...ica/30374-looking-live-america-will-help.html


----------



## serendipity700

I don't think you stand much of a chance of immigrating. Plus the job market in the U.S. is very bad right now so I don't think many places are taking on ppl outside the U.S. unless you have a specialized degree which companys are looking for. Also you have to have so much money in the bank for them to even consider you.


----------



## twostep

The professional skills you have given here will not qualify you to go them employer route be it UK or US. An investment visa means not only sufficient funds up front but regular book audits to see if the business is successful. If not the visa will be revoked plus your daughter would only be included on your visa until she turns 21. Diversity lottery does not apply for UK born. That leaves you marriage to a US citizen. 
Why the US? What draws you there? What do you know about day to day life there?


----------



## Leavingsomeday

Absolutley no way


----------

